# AMD X4 Battle Royale ( unofficial )



## cssorkinman

*LEADERBOARD
**3 ghz bracket
*
033Y5 - 3GHZ - Superpi 1M - 23.007 seconds - Phenom fx-5000 - 2992 MHz

*4 ghz bracket
*

knifemind - 4GHz - SuperPi 1M - 17.208s - Phenom II x4 960T -4GHz

1216 - 4 GHz - SuperPi 1M - 17.347 s - Phenom II x4 920 - 3990 MHz

VordaVor - 4 Ghz - SuperPi 1M - 17.372s - Athlon x4 860k - 4 Ghz

bbowseroctacore - 4ghz - superpi 1m - 17.612s - b55 x4 phenom ii - 3997mhz

Duality92 - 4GHz - SuperPi 1M - 17.748.s - 7870K - 4GHz

Sgt Bilko - Phenom II X4 940 - 4.0Ghz - SuperPI 1M - 18.559s - 3809Mhz - needs world clock to be official

DR4G00N - 4GHz - Super Pi 1M - 20.078s - A8-3870K - 3675MHz - needs world clock to be official

*4.5 ghz bracket
*
STW1911 - 4.5 Ghz - 15.563 - Super Pi 1M - Phenom II - 980BE - 4487.96 Mhz

SuperZan - 4.5 GHz - SuperPi 1M - 15.887s - Athlon x4 860k - 4471.39 MHz

RaduZ - 4.5Ghz - Superpi 1M - 15.982 - X 4 7850K - 4499 mhz

stublehustle - 4.5 Ghz - Superpi 1M - 16.780 seconds - X4 860k - 4493 MHz

*Unlimited
*
drmrlordx - Unlimited - SuperPi 1M - 15.468s - A10-7700k - 4700 MHz


----------



## Duality92

post #157...


----------



## VordaVor

Edited:

Final score on this post.


----------



## DR4G00N

Is the world clock an absolute requirement? I ask because my test bench isn't connected to the internet.


----------



## 1216

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








1216 - 3 GHz - Superpi 1M - 22.901 seconds - Phenom II x4 920 - 2992 MHz

Be gentle, it's my first time

edit: will update with proper SuperPI version+
edit2: UPDATE
Same score. Although it was slightly lower without as much crap running. But the rules apply to everyone so whatever.
tried 270x11 with the ram at 719 cl4 but the time was identical.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VordaVor*
> 
> Have to ask, cause I have never been in one of these and don't know how categories work: is it 4ghz only for that category, or 4 - 4.4ghz ?
> 
> Will edit my comment with the results.


The 4 ghz bracket is for submissions at 4 ghz and below.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Is the world clock an absolute requirement? I ask because my test bench isn't connected to the internet.


I can't think of a way to verify the clockspeed the bench is being ran at without it , which bracket would you be running in?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1216*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1216 - 3 GHz - Superpi 1M - 22.901 seconds - Phenom II x4 920 - 2992 MHz
> 
> Be gentle, it's my first time


I think you are a natural at this, you set a wonderful example! The only thing I would ask is that the result dialog box be moved to allow us to see all the iterations.
I ... however made the mistake of not posting the proper version of the benchmark in the op...







we will be running the version currently being used on HWBOT which is 1.5 I believe.
Here is a link to the download page * I will add it to the op* please accept my apologies, I didn't realize they had a newer version.
http://hwbot.org/benchmarks

I'm VERY encouraged by the amount of interest


----------



## Rasparthe

Any version of SuperPi? The usual standard is to use 1.55, I think that the newest version doesn't compare well to the older ones. (One is faster/slower than other, can't remember which way)

EDIT: Ninja'd by the AMD Master


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rasparthe*
> 
> Any version of SuperPi? The usual standard is to use 1.55, I think that the newest version doesn't compare well to the older ones. (One is faster/slower than other, can't remember which way)
> 
> EDIT: Ninja'd by the AMD Master


My mistake , one of many to come I'm sure. I didn't realize they had an update to it .

I appreciate you keeping an eye on me. For those who don't know, Rasparthe has been a great coach and resource ( among others) for people trying their hand at competitive benching here at OCN.


----------



## Rasparthe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> My mistake , one of many to come I'm sure. I didn't realize they had an update to it .
> 
> I appreciate you keeping an eye on me. For those who don't know, Rasparthe has been a great coach and resource ( among others) for people trying their hand at competitive benching here at OCN.


Nothing to worry about, and not keeping an eye on you can't wait to see how this goes, I have a 965 here that hasn't been fired up in quite some time! Probably getting lonely in the closet.


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I can't think of a way to verify the clockspeed the bench is being ran at without it , which bracket would you be running in?


The 4GHz bracket I think, 3.5-3.8GHz falls into that category correct?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rasparthe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> My mistake , one of many to come I'm sure. I didn't realize they had an update to it .
> 
> I appreciate you keeping an eye on me. For those who don't know, Rasparthe has been a great coach and resource ( among others) for people trying their hand at competitive benching here at OCN.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing to worry about, and not keeping an eye on you can't wait to see how this goes, I have a 965 here that hasn't been fired up in quite some time! Probably getting lonely in the closet.
Click to expand...

That's part of why I thought perhaps this would have a fairly good reception - so many people have them.
I see it as generally being a good platform to learn on too. Fairly forgiving to voltage and temps and the older ones having FSB , NB and memory tweaks yielding performance gains, it can keep you busy for a long time looking for the best combo. Also quite affordable








I'm interested to see how the older chips can stack up given a good tune-up.

EDIT:@DR4G00N yes that is the bracket you would be running in - 4ghz if your clockspeed was 3.8ghz


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Heya CSS, cool competition!









If I may make a suggestion--since you're doing Super Pi 1M, allowing higher core counts to enter will help the level of participation without skewing the results as 1M is a single threaded benchmark!

No worries either way, just a thought


----------



## Aleslammer

I'm switching the bench over to AM3 this weekend, new platform for me so will see how it goes - will try hard to get something sub'd

What's world clock?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Heya CSS, cool competition!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I may make a suggestion--since you're doing Super Pi 1M, allowing higher core counts to enter will help the level of participation without skewing the results as 1M is a single threaded benchmark!
> 
> No worries either way, just a thought


Great to see you here







.
I thought about that too as it won't effect a superpi score much at all having it open to X6's etc. but I was hoping to limit it to an X4 battle with several rounds that will have multi-core elements later on - perhaps even having an overall winner as a total of all scores.
I chose superpi 1 m because it's quick and actually a very good tool for tuning up a rig and it's fairly simple for the newcomers . I might switch things up if we need more competitors or need to generate more interest.

I might open the brackets to different chips from the same forum members if there aren't enough subs coming in for them.

Always appreciate your input, Thankyou !

Edit: Aleslammer World clock is a website http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/ Just to verify the clockspeed during the run.
@VordaVor those brackets are maximum clockspeeds allowed for the benchmark. Don't worry that you haven't done this before , you are just the type of forum member I was hoping would participate! Looking forward to seeing you compete!


----------



## DR4G00N

Just a quick run with my A8-3870K while I was straightening the pins on the FX 8150 I received today (<-- I can't complain since it was free).

DR4G00N - 4GHz - Super Pi 1M - 20.078s - A8-3870K - 3675MHz
(1.63V on a 3+1 Phase mobo lol)


Not my best score so i'll try for 3.8GHz later.


----------



## Duality92

Aim to overclock your ram too guys, it has a good impact on time!

Also, remember, we're aiming for high superpi only stable clocks, not full clocks so don't be too afraid to push your hardware. (stay reasonable though, by all means)


----------



## drmrlordx

I will be looking for guidance on which version of SuperPi to use as well. Right now I use 1.5 mod XS since it's the fastest one I know of that is not heavily prone to cheating like I think 1.9 is . . .

look for me in unlimited speed class. Gonna try to shoot for 4.765 GHz if I can get it stable.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Edit: Aleslammer World clock is a website http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/ Just to verify the clockspeed during the run.
> @VordaVor those brackets are maximum clockspeeds allowed for the benchmark. Don't worry that you haven't done this before , you are just the type of forum member I was hoping would participate! Looking forward to seeing you compete!


Perhaps I'm being dense... how does the World Clock verify the speed of your processor?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Just a quick run with my A8-3870K while I was straightening the pins on the FX 8150 I received today (<-- I can't complain since it was free).
> 
> DR4G00N - 4GHz - Super Pi 1M - 20.078s - A8-3870K - 3675MHz
> (1.63V on a 3+1 Phase mobo lol)
> 
> 
> Not my best score so i'll try for 3.8GHz later.


That's a pretty good clock for that chip- I had 2 of them and they are tough to get clockspeed out of . I'll post the score, but it will have to remain unofficial until you can get world clock in the screen shot somehow.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Edit: Aleslammer World clock is a website http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/ Just to verify the clockspeed during the run.
> @VordaVor those brackets are maximum clockspeeds allowed for the benchmark. Don't worry that you haven't done this before , you are just the type of forum member I was hoping would participate! Looking forward to seeing you compete!
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps I'm being dense... how does the World Clock verify the speed of your processor?
Click to expand...

It really doesn't, just makes it harder to cheat. If it's open while you take a screenshot of the benchmark in progress along with the cpu-z and temperature monitoring programs open, it's the best way I could think of to prevent cheating by downclocking after the bench is over to take the SS. Going forward, I'd be open to suggestion on how best to keep people from the temptation of cheating on clockspeeds.


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> That's a pretty good clock for that chip- I had 2 of them and they are tough to get clockspeed out of . I'll post the score, but it will have to remain unofficial until you can get world clock in the screen shot somehow.
> It really doesn't, just makes it harder to cheat. If it's open while you take a screenshot of the benchmark in progress along with the cpu-z and temperature monitoring programs open, it's the best way I could think of to prevent cheating by downclocking after the bench is over to take the SS. Going forward, I'd be open to suggestion on how best to keep people from the temptation of cheating on clockspeeds.


Stick to HWBot rules, they're there for a reason.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> That's a pretty good clock for that chip- I had 2 of them and they are tough to get clockspeed out of . I'll post the score, but it will have to remain unofficial until you can get world clock in the screen shot somehow.
> It really doesn't, just makes it harder to cheat. If it's open while you take a screenshot of the benchmark in progress along with the cpu-z and temperature monitoring programs open, it's the best way I could think of to prevent cheating by downclocking after the bench is over to take the SS. Going forward, I'd be open to suggestion on how best to keep people from the temptation of cheating on clockspeeds.
> 
> 
> 
> Stick to HWBot rules, they're there for a reason.
Click to expand...

Agreed, that's why disabled cores aren't allowed but unlocked ones are.
There are quite a few people here that would love to compete but just don't have the cooling etc to run with the fellows at the hwbot. Creating the clockspeed brackets was a way to open the door for them. The problem has always been how to verify someone wasn't running the bench above the limit, my incorporation of the world clock and requiring a SS of the bench in progress showing cpuz tabs and windows date and time was implemented with that intention.
Will it work? I really don't know, but it was the best thought I could come up with







. I'll try to get things shook out with this "warm up " round and hopefully with enough interest, subsequent rounds will run smoother.


----------



## Duality92

This should basically be the settings

*S/S including*

SuperPi result
Full calculation details
Calculation done pop-up window
CPU-Z CPU tab
CPU-Z Memory tab
*Other rules*

Only Windows based OS released before Windows 8 if you have other than stock BCLK of your processor (100/200).
Allowed benchmark versions V1.5, V1.6


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> This should basically be the settings
> 
> *S/S including*
> 
> SuperPi result
> Full calculation details
> Calculation done pop-up window
> CPU-Z CPU tab
> CPU-Z Memory tab
> *Other rules*
> 
> Only Windows based OS released before Windows 8 if you have other than stock BCLK of your processor (100/200).
> Allowed benchmark versions V1.5, V1.6


Pretty much what I was requiring + worldclock and temps to help verify clockspeed and cooling.
The window 8 bug is a tough one , hate to exclude anyone but will probably have to make that a requirement in later rounds.


----------



## SuperZan

Oooh, this should be fun. I'll be doing a bit of optimising on my x4


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Does the timer bug appear on AMD systems? I genuinely have no idea.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Does the timer bug appear on AMD systems? I genuinely have no idea.


Me either, never made the jump past windows 7.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Does the timer bug appear on AMD systems? I genuinely have no idea.


If you're speaking of the RTC bug in Windows 8 I believe that it was isolated to Intel systems.


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Does the timer bug appear on AMD systems? I genuinely have no idea.


Yes it does, and high FSB can sometimes skew the RTC as well. AFAIK


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

I never noticed anything on my main rig, was running 300fsb and 8.1 for awhile...


----------



## 1216

This is getting out of hand... you may want to allocate a straight jacket for me


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








1216 - 4 GHz - Superpi 1M - 17.565 seconds - Phenom II x4 920 - 3976 MHz


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1216*
> 
> This is getting out of hand... you may want to allocate a straight jacket for me
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1216 - 4 GHz - Superpi 1M - 17.675 seconds - Phenom II x4 920 - 3947 MHz


Very nice! Added to the scoreboard


----------



## 1216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Very nice! Added to the scoreboard


I take it multiple submissions aren't allowed? I see you removed me from the 3 GHz leaderboard.

edit: lrn 2 rd
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Participants will be limited to submitting scores for one clockspeed bracket .


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1216*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Very nice! Added to the scoreboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I take it multiple submissions aren't allowed? I see you removed me from the 3 GHz leaderboard.
Click to expand...

The highest bracket you submit for will be the one that gets put on the scoreboard. I appreciate you going to the trouble of rerunning the bench with version 1.5 , thank you









EDIT: @1216 I don't know if you are interested in joining the OCN hwbot team, but if you were and wanted to submit that score it would be good enough to be close to a top 10 score for your processor!


----------



## 1216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> @1216 I don't know if you are interested in joining the OCN hwbot team, but if you were and wanted to submit that score it would be good enough to be close to a top 10 score for your processor!


Thank you for the suggestion. I did another run and it would land me at 8th or 9th spot. I have yet to decide on a team though - there is a local team that I should join instead perhaps. I will decide once sober.

One thing's for sure, this overclocking thing is exciting.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1216*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> @1216 I don't know if you are interested in joining the OCN hwbot team, but if you were and wanted to submit that score it would be good enough to be close to a top 10 score for your processor!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the suggestion. I did another run and it would land me at 8th or 9th spot. I have yet to decide on a team though - there is a local team that I should join instead perhaps. I will decide once sober.
> 
> One thing's for sure, this overclocking thing is exciting.
Click to expand...

You're doing quite well, just be sure not to risk anything you can't stand to break.


----------



## 1216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> You're doing quite well, just be sure not to risk anything you can't stand to break.


Breaking things is a good way to justify new purchases.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



psst. check my above post. I edited it to beat VordaVor's 860k haha


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1216*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> You're doing quite well, just be sure not to risk anything you can't stand to break.
> 
> 
> 
> Breaking things is a good way to justify new purchases.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> psst. check my above post. I edited it to beat VordaVor's 860k haha
Click to expand...

My wife will only buy that philosophy for so long .....lol

Nice improvement but in the future please make a separate post for improved scores, it will make it easier for me to follow the timeline of submissions among other things







.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

guys. don't update old posts with new scores,
just make a new post, it will be much easier to track rather than bouncing back and forth between posts at varying points in the thread to figure out if they have updated.

also, 'm not impressed with my score, gunna try a different ram kit tomorrow maybe to see if it get where i want it to be


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> guys. don't update old posts with new scores,
> just make a new post, it will be much easier to track rather than bouncing back and forth between posts at varying points in the thread to figure out if they have updated.
> 
> also, 'm not impressed with my score, gunna try a different ram kit tomorrow maybe to see if it get where i want it to be


What chip are you running?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> guys. don't update old posts with new scores,
> just make a new post, it will be much easier to track rather than bouncing back and forth between posts at varying points in the thread to figure out if they have updated.
> 
> also, 'm not impressed with my score, gunna try a different ram kit tomorrow maybe to see if it get where i want it to be
> 
> 
> 
> What chip are you running?
Click to expand...

my *cough*boring**cough* kaveri its got budget 2133's in it. i wanna see what my tridents can do

your rules disallow my main rig.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> guys. don't update old posts with new scores,
> just make a new post, it will be much easier to track rather than bouncing back and forth between posts at varying points in the thread to figure out if they have updated.
> 
> also, 'm not impressed with my score, gunna try a different ram kit tomorrow maybe to see if it get where i want it to be
> 
> 
> 
> What chip are you running?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> my *cough*boring**cough* kaveri
> 
> your rules disallow my main rig.
Click to expand...

Are you using Stilt's BDC with that rig? I don't have one so I'm not sure if it helps the Kaveri.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> guys. don't update old posts with new scores,
> just make a new post, it will be much easier to track rather than bouncing back and forth between posts at varying points in the thread to figure out if they have updated.
> 
> also, 'm not impressed with my score, gunna try a different ram kit tomorrow maybe to see if it get where i want it to be
> 
> 
> 
> What chip are you running?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> my *cough*boring**cough* kaveri
> 
> your rules disallow my main rig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you using Stilt's BDC with that rig? I don't have one so I'm not sure if it helps the Kaveri.
Click to expand...

i've got it, in the past i didn't notice much difference that fine tweaking couldn't compensate for. so i didn't use it this time round. I'll give it a whirl again tomorrow.

for my FX it made a big difference. maybe SR alleviated this?

I might end up bumping up to the 4.5 bracket, matching a PII with tight ram is gunna be tough. was aiming for the 4ghz bracket.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> guys. don't update old posts with new scores,
> just make a new post, it will be much easier to track rather than bouncing back and forth between posts at varying points in the thread to figure out if they have updated.
> 
> also, 'm not impressed with my score, gunna try a different ram kit tomorrow maybe to see if it get where i want it to be
> 
> 
> 
> What chip are you running?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> my *cough*boring**cough* kaveri
> 
> your rules disallow my main rig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you using Stilt's BDC with that rig? I don't have one so I'm not sure if it helps the Kaveri.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i've got it, in the past i didn't notice much difference that fine tweaking couldn't compensate for. so i didn't use it this time round. I'll give it a whirl again tomorrow.
> 
> for my FX it made a big difference. maybe SR alleviated this?
> 
> I might end up bumping up to the 4.5 bracket, matching a PII with tight ram is gunna be tough. was aiming for the 4ghz bracket.
Click to expand...

That's part of the fun , deciding where you will be most competitive. I have several phenom II's that will go 4.7ghz + a 6800k that does 5.5ghz but I have some Gskill pi DDR2 that would make my old X 4 940 competitive at the lower clocks too.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> guys. don't update old posts with new scores,
> just make a new post, it will be much easier to track rather than bouncing back and forth between posts at varying points in the thread to figure out if they have updated.
> 
> also, 'm not impressed with my score, gunna try a different ram kit tomorrow maybe to see if it get where i want it to be
> 
> 
> 
> What chip are you running?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> my *cough*boring**cough* kaveri
> 
> your rules disallow my main rig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you using Stilt's BDC with that rig? I don't have one so I'm not sure if it helps the Kaveri.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i've got it, in the past i didn't notice much difference that fine tweaking couldn't compensate for. so i didn't use it this time round. I'll give it a whirl again tomorrow.
> 
> for my FX it made a big difference. maybe SR alleviated this?
> 
> I might end up bumping up to the 4.5 bracket, matching a PII with tight ram is gunna be tough. was aiming for the 4ghz bracket.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's part of the fun , deciding where you will be most competitive. I have several phenom II's that will go 4.7ghz + a 6800k that does 5.5ghz but I have some Gskill pi DDR2 that would make my old X 4 940 competitive at the lower clocks too.
Click to expand...

i've got some OCZ branded D9's kicking around







to bad i don't really have a board or chip to match em with..


----------



## VordaVor

Here I go again









VordaVor - 4 Ghz - SuperPi 1M - 17.562s - Athlon x4 860k - 4 Ghz


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








Beat that 1216
















Edit: Updated score at This link.


----------



## VordaVor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> for my FX it made a big difference. maybe SR alleviated this?


I have tried Stilts newest BDC. Couldn't even run it, get "Variable used without being declared" error. Someone mentioned in the official thread for BDC that it doesn't work for SteamRoller... oh well...
Guess it's only a matter of time before someone uses it here and takes a dump on my score


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VordaVor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> for my FX it made a big difference. maybe SR alleviated this?
> 
> 
> 
> I have tried Stilts newest BDC. Couldn't even run it, get "Variable used without being declared" error. Someone mentioned in the official thread for BDC that it doesn't work for SteamRoller... oh well...
> Guess it's only a matter of time before someone uses it here and takes a dump on my score
Click to expand...

the lack of granularity, of my mobo is frustrating me, I'm sure the crossblade would have been a better board for me (not counting it was released 3/4 a year after my initial purchase), as 2100mhz nb isn't possible for me without bus/pcie adjustments i've got no interest doing.

but i'm not invested in this platform enough to warrant a new board. I'm more of the enthusiast side of AMD things, I'm wanting a full fat Zen/Zen+ sku with no space dedicated for iGPU

however i need to see atleast a 20% improvement in single thread compared to a 5ghz clocked FX8 chip. with the Zen part being at stock for me to even consider. (this would be approximately 43% increase from 8350 "stock", which would be well within their estimates of 40% better than SR/EX?) it also need to be overclockable and not have a frequency ceiling 400mhz-600mhz higher than base clock.

After the Kaveri Launch, and the numb headed P-state thing I am wary of what information is being withheld. I'd love to fully support AMD but.. the cost jump on this platform is gunna be silly for the first year atleast.

not something one can just turn out their average pockets for.

Also waiting eagerly for the x6/x8 5ghz bracket HEHEHE now that will be FUN!


----------



## Duality92

Updated my *post*

I did 17.703, but I didn't manage to get the SS before BSOD. I need better RAM. I'll have to try my 1600 Cas 8 1.35V set at 1.8V


----------



## Kryton

Corky, I've setup a few comps and yours looks pretty good.
You'll learn as you go, you already know this and Ras has your back.

Now..... My setup as well never sees the web since it's out in the shack, but I could give a shot of the board in use with a shot of my phone's time and date since that's something you just can't change or set yourself.

I'd have to get one done for each run I pull off, the camera will be well used for this if it's OK.

Also a shot of the CPU, RAM and the board used would compliment the photo I'd have to take to verify the board ran for the photo I'd take. The time in the screenie taken along with the clock reading from my phone should be good enough as long as it's within a minute or so, it's really hard to swap out a pot for a waterblock in under a minute you know.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VordaVor*
> 
> Here I go again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VordaVor - 4 Ghz - SuperPi 1M - 17.562s - Athlon x4 860k - 4 Ghz
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beat that 1216


Very nice, thanks for the sub- something tells me 1216 will try his best to beat that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> Updated my *post*
> 
> I did 17.703, but I didn't manage to get the SS before BSOD. I need better RAM. I'll have to try my 1600 Cas 8 1.35V set at 1.8V


ARRRGH, lol happens to the best of us.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kryton*
> 
> Corky, I've setup a few comps and yours looks pretty good.
> You'll learn as you go, you already know this and Ras has your back.
> 
> Now..... My setup as well never sees the web since it's out in the shack, but I could give a shot of the board in use with a shot of my phone's time and date since that's something you just can't change or set yourself.
> 
> I'd have to get one done for each run I pull off, the camera will be well used for this if it's OK.
> 
> Also a shot of the CPU, RAM and the board used would compliment the photo I'd have to take to verify the board ran for the photo I'd take. *The time in the screenie taken along with the clock reading from my phone* should be good enough as long as it's within a minute or so, it's really hard to swap out a pot for a waterblock in under a minute you know.


That's a clever work around - I'll give it some thought and get back to you asap , glad to see you taking an interest.
Just trying to have a comp that is fun for the people without the extreme cooling equipment, it's certainly a challenge to keep it fair.


----------



## stublehustle

Alright here we go. I think I did this correctly.

stublehustle - 4.5 Ghz - Superpi 1M - 16.671 seconds - X4 860k - 4534 mhz

during.png 480k .png file


finish.png 763k .png file


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stublehustle*
> 
> Alright here we go. I think I did this correctly.
> 
> stublehustle - 4.5 Ghz - Superpi 1M - 16.671 seconds - X4 860k - 4534 mhz
> 
> during.png 480k .png file
> 
> 
> finish.png 763k .png file


Your sub is fine , but at 4534 mhz, it would put you in the unlimited clockspeed bracket ( the 4.5 ghz bracket is 4500 mhz maximum clockspeed) Is that really where you want to be?


----------



## stublehustle

Let's do this instead.

stublehustle - 4.5 Ghz - Superpi 1M - 16.780 seconds - X4 860k - 4493 mhz

during.png 963k .png file


finish.png 587k .png file


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stublehustle*
> 
> Let's do this instead.
> 
> stublehustle - 4.5 Ghz - Superpi 1M - 16.780 seconds - X4 860k - 4493 mhz
> 
> during.png 963k .png file
> 
> 
> finish.png 587k .png file


Looks good to me, thanks for the sub - good luck!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Here you go:

Sgt Bilko - Phenom II X4 940 - 4.0Ghz - SuperPI 1M - 18.559s - 3809Mhz



I didn't include World Clock because I'm running Win 7 and the bclk/time bug only affects Win 8/8.1 and Win 10 correct?


----------



## bbowseroctacore

unlocked this phenom ii x2 555 to a b55 x4 - may aswell give this a go


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







bbowseroctacore - 4ghz - superpi 1m - 17.612s - b55 x4 phenom ii - 3997mhz


----------



## bbowseroctacore

although only a little chip ive had some fun today - awaiting the next task cssorkinman


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## SuperZan

SuperZan - 4.5 GHz - SuperPi 1m - 16.329 seconds - Athlon x4 860k - 4434.45 MHz



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









edit: formatting )


----------



## 1216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VordaVor*
> 
> VordaVor - 4 Ghz - SuperPi 1M - 17.562s - Athlon x4 860k - 4 Ghz
> Beat that 1216


Alright


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








1216 - 4 GHz - SuperPi 1M - 17.390s - Phenom II x4 920 - 3990 MHz


----------



## drmrlordx

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







drmrlordx - Unlimited - SuperPi 1M - 15.390s - A10-7700k - 4700 MHz

Just a word of warning: my GRUB bootloader ate itself while I was experimenting with some borderline overclocks. Gonna have to fix that, blah. Anyway as others have said, don't break anything you can't repair/replace. 4750+ MHz wasn't happening . . . I did get a 15.2s run in at that speed, but it hung up before I could finish setting up the screenshot. This chip just does not like clockspeeds that high, and the elevated NB speeds (was underclocking bclk and using elevated NB + CPU multipliers) did not-nice things for system stability.

So I just went back to the usual benchmark speed and it delivered pretty well anyway.


----------



## VordaVor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1216*
> 
> Alright
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1216 - 4 GHz - SuperPi 1M - 17.390s - Phenom II x4 920 - 3990 MHz


I tried, but I can't beat that.

My Athlon doesn't like when I reduce RAM frequency to loosen the timings, and at this frequency the best I could do with tweaked timings was 17.514. Didn't bother to capture that, as I thought I could to better later, but just couldn't boot with what I planed


----------



## 1216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VordaVor*
> 
> I tried, but I can't beat that.
> 
> My Athlon doesn't like when I reduce RAM frequency to loosen the timings, and at this frequency the best I could do with tweaked timings was 17.514. Didn't bother to capture that, as I thought I could to better later, but just couldn't boot with what I planed


You'll beat me in every other benchmark though. 3.99 is heavy stuff, anything over 3.4 is a hassle to stabilize on this setup. Things could be improved with a quality power supply, a better motherboard and memory that isn't a pair of Chinese Ebay 4GB 800MHz CL6 sticks. To make matters worse I can barely keep my cool while stressing [email protected] But there's no point investing in this rig.

Great fun, thanks for keeping me on the edge.


----------



## Duality92

Kind of dispointed in the MSI A88XI AC V2, there's no voltage control for the VCORE or NB in the BIOS. That's seriously BS.


----------



## VordaVor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1216*
> 
> You'll beat me in every other benchmark though. 3.99 is heavy stuff, anything over 3.4 is a hassle to stabilize on this setup. Things could be improved with a quality power supply, a better motherboard and memory that isn't a pair of Chinese Ebay 4GB 800MHz CL6 sticks. To make matters worse I can barely keep my cool while stressing [email protected] But there's no point investing in this rig.
> 
> Great fun, thanks for keeping me on the edge.


Honestly, I didn't know my NB and RAM limitations until I participated here.

You're great man, you pushed those Chinese sticks across the edge and it worked.

My chip is a poor overclocker, thats why I chose this bracket and not 4.5. No point doing 4200Mhz max in that category to be stomped by someone with 4499Mhz with the same chip.

Great fun, yeah.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Here you go:
> 
> Sgt Bilko - Phenom II X4 940 - 4.0Ghz - SuperPI 1M - 18.559s - 3809Mhz
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't include World Clock because I'm running Win 7 and the bclk/time bug only affects Win 8/8.1 and Win 10 correct?


Great to have you in the comp , and great to see a 940 strutting it's stuff. I will always have a soft spot in my heart for the 940, loved mine.

World clock is used in conjunction with open cpu-z cpu tab to verify clockspeed during the benchmark. It's the only way I could think of to keep people from fudging on clockspeeds to win. I posted the score but it will remain unofficial without world clock being open.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bbowseroctacore*
> 
> unlocked this phenom ii x2 555 to a b55 x4 - may aswell give this a go
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bbowseroctacore - 4ghz - superpi 1m - 17.612s - b55 x4 phenom ii - 3997mhz


Nice job, thanks for the sub









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bbowseroctacore*
> 
> although only a little chip ive had some fun today - awaiting the next task cssorkinman
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I'll plead for patience , glad to see the enthusiasm here that's for sure, but I'll try to have another round ready within a week of this one's conclusion








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> SuperZan - 4.5 GHz - SuperPi 1m - 16.329 seconds - Athlon x4 860k - 4434.45 MHz
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: formatting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Nice to have someone else in the 4.5ghz bracket , thanks for the sub :thumb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1216*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *VordaVor*
> 
> VordaVor - 4 Ghz - SuperPi 1M - 17.562s - Athlon x4 860k - 4 Ghz
> Beat that 1216
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1216 - 4 GHz - SuperPi 1M - 17.390s - Phenom II x4 920 - 3990 MHz
Click to expand...

Lol nice! You guys are keeping the 4 ghz competition very interesting, thanks to you both and good luck!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Here you go:
> 
> Sgt Bilko - Phenom II X4 940 - 4.0Ghz - SuperPI 1M - 18.559s - 3809Mhz
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't include World Clock because I'm running Win 7 and the bclk/time bug only affects Win 8/8.1 and Win 10 correct?
> 
> 
> 
> Great to have you in the comp , and great to see a 940 strutting it's stuff. I will always have a soft spot in my heart for the 940, loved mine.
> 
> World clock is used in conjunction with open cpu-z cpu tab to verify clockspeed during the benchmark. It's the only way I could think of to keep people from fudging on clockspeeds to win. I posted the score but it will remain unofficial without world clock being open.
Click to expand...

The 940 already happened to be setup so I figured why not









If I get it hooked up again I'll see if i get world clock open but I haven't been able to hit 4.0 on this chip anyways

I might see if I can get some 7870k subs in as well


----------



## Alastair

Wish I still had my C3 stepping Phenom 2 965. Would be awesome to see it throw some punches again at 4.25GHz.

Or my Athlon X4 645. It could also do some nice things at 3.9GHz. Ah memories.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Here you go:
> 
> Sgt Bilko - Phenom II X4 940 - 4.0Ghz - SuperPI 1M - 18.559s - 3809Mhz
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't include World Clock because I'm running Win 7 and the bclk/time bug only affects Win 8/8.1 and Win 10 correct?
> 
> 
> 
> Great to have you in the comp , and great to see a 940 strutting it's stuff. I will always have a soft spot in my heart for the 940, loved mine.
> 
> World clock is used in conjunction with open cpu-z cpu tab to verify clockspeed during the benchmark. It's the only way I could think of to keep people from fudging on clockspeeds to win. I posted the score but it will remain unofficial without world clock being open.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The 940 already happened to be setup so I figured why not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I get it hooked up again I'll see if i get world clock open but I haven't been able to hit 4.0 on this chip anyways
> 
> I might see if I can get some 7870k subs in as well
Click to expand...

Such a fun chip for me, I was able to squeeze 3988 MHz out of mine running 3d06..... on the stock cooler! lol I didn't know any better. The motherboard was an MSI GX 790DKA platinum I think - never really topped it out for lack of cooling and some poor clocking ram. You are Inspiring me to get it out and fire it up again.


----------



## 033Y5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Such a fun chip for me, I was able to squeeze 3988 MHz out of mine running 3d06..... on the stock cooler! lol I didn't know any better. The motherboard was an MSI GX 790DKA platinum I think - never really topped it out for lack of cooling and some poor clocking ram. You are Inspiring me to get it out and fire it up again.


are you talking about this board
https://msi.com/product/motherboard/DKA790GX_Platinum.html#hero-overview


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quite the timing for this thread. In very few days there will be something very interesting coming out.


----------



## VordaVor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> Quite the timing for this thread. In very few days there will be something very interesting coming out.


You know something we don't ?


----------



## Duality92

7890k imminent


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Such a fun chip for me, I was able to squeeze 3988 MHz out of mine running 3d06..... on the stock cooler! lol I didn't know any better. The motherboard was an MSI GX 790DKA platinum I think - never really topped it out for lack of cooling and some poor clocking ram. You are Inspiring me to get it out and fire it up again.
> 
> 
> 
> are you talking about this board
> https://msi.com/product/motherboard/DKA790GX_Platinum.html#hero-overview
Click to expand...

Yes, that is the one - good old board.


----------



## 033Y5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Yes, that is the one - good old board.


yeah i know

and yeah your gonna have to break her out

also for the comp any chance of having sub-category for each bracket seperating the ddr2 and ddr3 boards


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Here you go:
> 
> Sgt Bilko - Phenom II X4 940 - 4.0Ghz - SuperPI 1M - 18.559s - 3809Mhz
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't include World Clock because I'm running Win 7 and the bclk/time bug only affects Win 8/8.1 and Win 10 correct?
> 
> 
> 
> Great to have you in the comp , and great to see a 940 strutting it's stuff. I will always have a soft spot in my heart for the 940, loved mine.
> 
> World clock is used in conjunction with open cpu-z cpu tab to verify clockspeed during the benchmark. It's the only way I could think of to keep people from fudging on clockspeeds to win. I posted the score but it will remain unofficial without world clock being open.
Click to expand...

I'm going to respectful bow out of this Comp.

I don't see the point in entering if my best score will be unofficial.

best scores happen when nothing else is running, and you've expecting either 2 instances of cpu-z or one instance + oc snap and then a browser on top of this. I'm not entering a score that takes a 1-4 second hit depending on what adverts are be served

this begs the questions at low clocks IS this actually a level playing field.

Sorry Css figure something out better than world clock and I will be back and aiming for the top of my bracket but as it stands I must pass


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> 7890k imminent


Something more interesting. Just a few days.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> 7890k imminent
> 
> 
> 
> Something more interesting. Just a few days.
Click to expand...

if it is what I think it is. I would think they would have made a big stink about it.. since this is one of the BIG things that has been held against amd as of late.

psst.. ex based Athlon.

its the only thing in their pocket that makes sense to release, unless they managed to port EX back to 32nm and were super quiet about it (IE this isn't a thing)


----------



## VordaVor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> if it is what I think it is. I would think they would have made a big stink about it.. since this is one of the BIG things that has been held against amd as of late.
> 
> psst.. ex based Athlon.


I've started to make peace that those will only come out only on China market, if thats what we are talking about here. I hope people are wrong about the market thing.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Here you go:
> 
> Sgt Bilko - Phenom II X4 940 - 4.0Ghz - SuperPI 1M - 18.559s - 3809Mhz
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't include World Clock because I'm running Win 7 and the bclk/time bug only affects Win 8/8.1 and Win 10 correct?
> 
> 
> 
> Great to have you in the comp , and great to see a 940 strutting it's stuff. I will always have a soft spot in my heart for the 940, loved mine.
> 
> World clock is used in conjunction with open cpu-z cpu tab to verify clockspeed during the benchmark. It's the only way I could think of to keep people from fudging on clockspeeds to win. I posted the score but it will remain unofficial without world clock being open.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going to respectful bow out of this Comp.
> 
> I don't see the point in entering if my best score will be unofficial.
> 
> best scores happen when nothing else is running, and you've expecting either 2 instances of cpu-z or one instance + oc snap and then a browser on top of this. I'm not entering a score that takes a 1-4 second hit depending on what adverts are be served
> 
> this begs the questions at low clocks IS this actually a level playing field.
> 
> Sorry Css figure something out better than world clock and I will be back and aiming for the top of my bracket but as it stands I must pass
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that.

The intention was never to have people produce the best score possible( that's what HWBOT is for), the intention was to promote friendly competition within a framework that allows more people/hardware to be competitive.

If everyone runs with the same programs open, it should be reasonably fair, the requirement for official scores is cpu -z cpu tab and memory tab open, world clock open and visible with a screen shot during the run and upon completion showing the run and final score. Those requirements are necessary to verify clockspeeds during the benchmark, that's the only way it's possible to have clockspeed brackets. The temp monitoring is only required of the unlimited submissions.

It's not meant to be taken nearly as seriously as HWBOT etc , it's a just for fun alternative.

I'm hoping that people will learn how to get more performance out of their rigs and maybe take the leap to HWBOT competitions using what they have learned.

At any rate , I appreciate the interest and would welcome your participation.

.


----------



## SuperZan

I like the brackets. It's fun to try to maximise the performance within a given frequency range, rather than just brute-forcing everything and sinking it in subzero cooling.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VordaVor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> if it is what I think it is. I would think they would have made a big stink about it.. since this is one of the BIG things that has been held against amd as of late.
> 
> psst.. ex based Athlon.
> 
> 
> 
> I've started to make peace that those will only come out only on China market, if thats what we are talking about here. I hope people are wrong about the market thing.
Click to expand...

Well with the rumour that AM4 is launching with essentially Carrizo Desktop version APU makes me think that this is AMD fulfilling the EX on FM2+ promise they made.

the Paired iGpu for EX will likely require the new Node to be worthwhile. so we get the first AMD die shrink Uarch "boost" since the Pii days.

we will have 6-8 months of 28nm EX on an Athlon (if this is a thing, i have no inside info on this one) then the first things on AM4 being 14/16nm versions of the same cores.

this just makes logical sense in my mind, AMD can gauge where they will need to have their base clock speed on the new node to out do in performance. prior to release, they have all this stuff fabbed already in a lab.. (likely an hour or two away from me but i digress)

i see the Chinese market as a testing ground. North american Critics will Skewer them, while Chinese critics likely wouldn't(and even if they did the chance of the rest of the world actually understanding and finding this i think is slim). They get the immature silicon out of the way and test then launch to the "English Mainstream" (sorry if this comes off offensive i trying to make sure it didn't but ya)

once early yield issues are gone and they have enough to supply and start sending out this is when they should release to the greater masses.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Here you go:
> 
> Sgt Bilko - Phenom II X4 940 - 4.0Ghz - SuperPI 1M - 18.559s - 3809Mhz
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't include World Clock because I'm running Win 7 and the bclk/time bug only affects Win 8/8.1 and Win 10 correct?
> 
> 
> 
> Great to have you in the comp , and great to see a 940 strutting it's stuff. I will always have a soft spot in my heart for the 940, loved mine.
> 
> World clock is used in conjunction with open cpu-z cpu tab to verify clockspeed during the benchmark. It's the only way I could think of to keep people from fudging on clockspeeds to win. I posted the score but it will remain unofficial without world clock being open.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going to respectful bow out of this Comp.
> 
> I don't see the point in entering if my best score will be unofficial.
> 
> best scores happen when nothing else is running, and you've expecting either 2 instances of cpu-z or one instance + oc snap and then a browser on top of this. I'm not entering a score that takes a 1-4 second hit depending on what adverts are be served
> 
> this begs the questions at low clocks IS this actually a level playing field.
> 
> Sorry Css figure something out better than world clock and I will be back and aiming for the top of my bracket but as it stands I must pass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that.
> 
> The intention was never to have people produce the best score possible( that's what HWBOT is for), the intention was to promote friendly competition within a framework that allows more people/hardware to be competitive.
> 
> If everyone runs with the same programs open, it should be reasonably fair, the requirement for official scores is cpu -z cpu tab and memory tab open, world clock open and visible with a screen shot during the run and upon completion showing the run and final score. Those requirements are necessary to verify clockspeeds during the benchmark, that's the only way it's possible to have clockspeed brackets. The temp monitoring is only required of the unlimited submissions.
> 
> It's not meant to be taken nearly as seriously as HWBOT etc , it's a just for fun alternative.
> 
> I'm hoping that people will learn how to get more performance out of their rigs and maybe take the leap to HWBOT competitions using what they have learned.
> 
> At any rate , I appreciate the interest and would welcome your participation.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

I meant to say Best score in the chosen bracket. I run AIOs. I am not the HWBOT type.

hwinfo showing current, avg, min, max for a 2-3min duration on the bottom timer does the exact same thing as your world-clock, cept has much lower system impact.


Spoiler: Warning: wee bit sassy!



(and just as secure, in terms of cheat proof.. IE there is none)



I think I should keep the rest of my opinion out of this, as it isnt my comp









it is my choice not to participate in the comp, doesn't mean i'm not gunna be a part of the interest active community


----------



## Duality92

I want to hit 16's in 4GHz efficiency. I sure as hell will try lol

Sub ambient tonight along with 1.35V RAM @ 1.8V xD


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *VordaVor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> if it is what I think it is. I would think they would have made a big stink about it.. since this is one of the BIG things that has been held against amd as of late.
> 
> psst.. ex based Athlon.
> 
> 
> 
> I've started to make peace that those will only come out only on China market, if thats what we are talking about here. I hope people are wrong about the market thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well with the rumour that AM4 is launching with essentially Carrizo Desktop version APU makes me think that this is AMD fulfilling the EX on FM2+ promise they made.
> 
> the Paired iGpu for EX will likely require the new Node to be worthwhile. so we get the first AMD die shrink Uarch "boost" since the Pii days.
> 
> we will have 6-8 months of 28nm EX on an Athlon (if this is a thing, i have no inside info on this one) then the first things on AM4 being 14/16nm versions of the same cores.
> 
> this just makes logical sense in my mind, AMD can gauge where they will need to have their base clock speed on the new node to out do in performance. prior to release, they have all this stuff fabbed already in a lab.. (likely an hour or two away from me but i digress)
> 
> i see the Chinese market as a testing ground. North american Critics will Skewer them, while Chinese critics likely wouldn't(and even if they did the chance of the rest of the world actually understanding and finding this i think is slim). They get the immature silicon out of the way and test then launch to the "English Mainstream" (sorry if this comes off offensive i trying to make sure it didn't but ya)
> 
> once early yield issues are gone and they have enough to supply and start sending out this is when they should release to the greater masses.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Here you go:
> 
> Sgt Bilko - Phenom II X4 940 - 4.0Ghz - SuperPI 1M - 18.559s - 3809Mhz
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't include World Clock because I'm running Win 7 and the bclk/time bug only affects Win 8/8.1 and Win 10 correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great to have you in the comp , and great to see a 940 strutting it's stuff. I will always have a soft spot in my heart for the 940, loved mine.
> 
> World clock is used in conjunction with open cpu-z cpu tab to verify clockspeed during the benchmark. It's the only way I could think of to keep people from fudging on clockspeeds to win. I posted the score but it will remain unofficial without world clock being open.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going to respectful bow out of this Comp.
> 
> I don't see the point in entering if my best score will be unofficial.
> 
> best scores happen when nothing else is running, and you've expecting either 2 instances of cpu-z or one instance + oc snap and then a browser on top of this. I'm not entering a score that takes a 1-4 second hit depending on what adverts are be served
> 
> this begs the questions at low clocks IS this actually a level playing field.
> 
> Sorry Css figure something out better than world clock and I will be back and aiming for the top of my bracket but as it stands I must pass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that.
> 
> The intention was never to have people produce the best score possible( that's what HWBOT is for), the intention was to promote friendly competition within a framework that allows more people/hardware to be competitive.
> 
> If everyone runs with the same programs open, it should be reasonably fair, the requirement for official scores is cpu -z cpu tab and memory tab open, world clock open and visible with a screen shot during the run and upon completion showing the run and final score. Those requirements are necessary to verify clockspeeds during the benchmark, that's the only way it's possible to have clockspeed brackets. The temp monitoring is only required of the unlimited submissions.
> 
> It's not meant to be taken nearly as seriously as HWBOT etc , it's a just for fun alternative.
> 
> I'm hoping that people will learn how to get more performance out of their rigs and maybe take the leap to HWBOT competitions using what they have learned.
> 
> At any rate , I appreciate the interest and would welcome your participation.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I meant to say Best score in the chosen bracket. I run AIOs. I am not the HWBOT type.

hwinfo showing current, avg, min, max for a 2-3min duration on the bottom timer does the exact same thing as your world-clock, cept has much lower system impact.


Spoiler: Warning: wee bit sassy!



(and just as secure, in terms of cheat proof.. IE there is none)



I think I should keep the rest of my opinion out of this, as it isnt my comp









it is my choice not to participate in the comp, doesn't mean i'm not gunna be a part of the interest active community









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> I want to hit 16's in 4GHz efficiency. I sure as hell will try lol
> 
> Sub ambient tonight along with 1.35V RAM @ 1.8V xD


Good luck !

@FlailScHLAMP But I can match the world clock to windows time/date making it a little bit more challenging to cheat







.


----------



## Kryton

I'm about to set up something and see what goes.
ATM I may try one of the restricted brackets just to see how well certain pieces will do there with a proper setup for moar MHz later.


----------



## chuy409

I have a 955 scoring around 17.406s. Dont know if its legit since the base clock is 201 even though its 200 in bios. Therefore it goes up to 4026mhz in cpuz.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kryton*
> 
> I'm about to set up something and see what goes.
> ATM I may try one of the restricted brackets just to see how well certain pieces will do there with a proper setup for moar MHz later.


Glad to hear that, as for the cell phone time idea, people have mentioned it wouldn't be fair as there will be more load on the systems running world clock. Still on the fence as to what to do.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

http://forum.hwbot.org/showpost.php?p=365135&postcount=5

BDC v 1.03b

Kaveri enabled conditioner (bottom hyper link)


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> http://forum.hwbot.org/showpost.php?p=365135&postcount=5
> 
> BDC v 1.03b
> 
> Kaveri enabled conditioner (bottom hyper link)


Added to the OP , thanks Flail!


----------



## Kryton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Glad to hear that, as for the cell phone time idea, people have mentioned it wouldn't be fair as there will be more load on the systems running world clock. Still on the fence as to what to do.


No prob - What I do can be unofficial, I need the tweaking practice at it anyway.


----------



## VordaVor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> http://forum.hwbot.org/showpost.php?p=365135&postcount=5
> 
> BDC v 1.03b
> 
> Kaveri enabled conditioner (bottom hyper link)


Thanx for the link man, wow, didn't think this existed. Gonna re-run the test.


----------



## chuy409

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







chuy409 - 4.5 Ghz - SuperPi 1M - 16.297 - Phenom II X4 955 - 4304mhz


----------



## SuperZan

SuperZan - 4.5 GHz - SuperPi 1M - 16.218s - Athlon x4 860k - 4434.45



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chuy409*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chuy409 - 4.5 Ghz - SuperPi 1M - 16.297 - Phenom II X4 955 - 4304mhz


That's a pretty stout 955, but I need a SS during the run too please









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> SuperZan - 4.5 GHz - SuperPi 1M - 16.218s - Athlon x4 860k - 4434.45
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks good Superzan


----------



## VordaVor

I'd like to update my score.

VordaVor - 4 Ghz - SuperPi 1M - 17.372s - Athlon x4 860k - 4 Ghz



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








TheStilts BDC shaved around 130ms off my score. The rest was slight RAM tweaking and process management.

@FlailScHLAMP Once again, thank you for bringing that conditioner to our attention.


----------



## SuperZan

I'm learning a lot just from messing about trying to keep things under the 4.5 limit, I'm really enjoying this. It really motivated me to try to find some stability with base clock and NB freq adjustments which had eluded me. Thanks for setting it all up @cssorkinman )


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VordaVor*
> 
> I'd like to update my score.
> 
> VordaVor - 4 Ghz - SuperPi 1M - 17.372s - Athlon x4 860k - 4 Ghz
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheStilts BDC shaved around 130ms off my score. The rest was slight RAM tweaking and process management.
> 
> @FlailScHLAMP Once again, thank you for bringing that conditioner to our attention.


Updated - congrats on taking the lead in that bracket









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> I'm learning a lot just from messing about trying to keep things under the 4.5 limit, I'm really enjoying this. It really motivated me to try to find some stability with base clock and NB freq adjustments which had eluded me. Thanks for setting it all up @cssorkinman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


That's great to hear, one of my main intents was to get people interested in competing. I appreciate the positive feedback


----------



## stublehustle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> SuperZan - 4.5 GHz - SuperPi 1m - 16.329 seconds - Athlon x4 860k - 4434.45 MHz
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: formatting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Now you're forcing me to play with my ram settings







I've yet to venture into playing with ram but now seeing your score I think I can push it further! Time to do some reading.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stublehustle*
> 
> Now you're forcing me to play with my ram settings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've yet to venture into playing with ram but now seeing your score I think I can push it further! Time to do some reading.


The Kaveri chips seem to really love tuned RAM. I'm betting you'll shave some time off with a little experimentation!


----------



## Duality92

Can't even touch your scores with this...

http://valid.x86.fr/w15t8x


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

1.4v Wut????

did i just get a good kaveri that will do 4.0ghz on 1.26V


----------



## drmrlordx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 1.4v Wut????
> 
> did i just get a good kaveri that will do 4.0ghz on 1.26V


Mine'll do 4 GHz on about 1.2v, maybe a touch more.

So I had to run a temp monitor too? Ah crap. Hold on, let me try to fix it . . .


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Hopefully you'll let me keep my 15.390s run. The above is only 15.468s which is not quite as good, but as you can see, my CPU temp is sitting around 30C, and my thermal margin moved 21 doing something (SuperPi only moved it 13 during operation, not sure what got the CPU all heated up to get it to move 21).

Both runs were conducted under the same conditions (Noctua nh-D14, a 120x120x25mm Delta fan, a 120x120x38mm Nidec Servo fan, CLU between the HSF and IHS, and a delid/relid with CLU between IHS and die). So air cooling all around, even if it is a bit on the "xtreme" side. And noisy.


----------



## 1216

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








1216 - 4 GHz - SuperPi 1M - 17.347 s - Phenom II x4 920 - 3990 MHz

VordaVor, surely there's a bit more you can squeeze out.


----------



## Duality92

My 7870K does 4GHz on like 1.026V....

Also, managed to get 17.703 again yesterday, going to update my post today.


----------



## Kryton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> My 7870K does 4GHz on like 1.026V....
> 
> Also, managed to get 17.703 again yesterday, going to update my post today.


My 7870K acts largely the same.
Once things warm up here I'll go out and swap things around for seeing how I stack up vs you guys.


----------



## Duality92

In your OP, could you link the posts where the validation was made so we can see what we're up against?


----------



## VordaVor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1216*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1216 - 4 GHz - SuperPi 1M - 17.347 s - Phenom II x4 920 - 3990 MHz
> 
> VordaVor, surely there's a bit more you can squeeze out.


Naah, that was my best. Any more tuning on the RAM side and it just won't boot, and reducing frequency is out of the question, since this chip relies on it too much.

You have this round. Gratz


----------



## 1216

Set timings inside winders?
Disable services
Try different browsers for world clock


----------



## VordaVor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1216*
> 
> Set timings inside winders?
> Disable services
> Try different browsers for world clock


The only thing I haven't tried is setting timings in windows.

I disabled as much services as I could and told rest of the processes to use other cores. I transfered almost all idle load to 3rd and 4th core (my slower cores), and used 2nd core for the test (fastest core), as the 1st one is used randomly by the system and I can't change that. I also set the super pi priority to real time.

Opera is pretty light, thats why I use her. But that isn't important, as it was handled by different cores.


----------



## cssorkinman

Happy to see how much good information is being shared - busy day for me. May not get things updated until tomorrow morning. Have fun!


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VordaVor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *1216*
> 
> Set timings inside winders?
> Disable services
> Try different browsers for world clock
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing I haven't tried is setting timings in windows.
> 
> I disabled as much services as I could and told rest of the processes to use other cores. I transfered almost all idle load to 3rd and 4th core (my slower cores), and used 2nd core for the test (fastest core), as the 1st one is used randomly by the system and I can't change that. I also set the super pi priority to real time.
> 
> Opera is pretty light, thats why I use her. But that isn't important, *as it was handled by different cores*.
Click to expand...

this is not exactly correct unless you set and separate affinities.

windows will use all threads by default , in the case of super PI it doesn't stay on one thread it bounces around depending on what windows is doing. there are alot on inherent processes with windows that you cannot stop or alter the affinity of, these aspects of the OS will always spread out its utilization fairly evenly (well depending on whats happening anyway) unless you've combed black vipers service information you can do this but thats getting into the HWbot vibe of a comp which this isn't

most of the time the process will be split between two cores (for FX user WE pray for 0 and 2 to get the most use) unless windows happens to not have anything going on that thread the thread will not reach 100%, 20-30% of the load will be assigned to a different core.


----------



## VordaVor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> this is not exactly correct unless you set and separate affinities.


That is exactly what I did. I set the affinity to second module (third and fourth core) to anything that can be set (except for SuperPi of course). The difference in load shift could easily be seen in task manager.
Handful of processes can't be set that way because windows just doesn't allow it, and from what I could tell from task manager and SuperPi timings, those services mostly use first core on first module, as the second core hardly showed ANY usage. Thats why I used second core for SuperPi.

SuperPi may bounce around threads when its affinity is by default set to all 4 cores, and thats why results vary that way, as you are left on the mercy of idle background work that you can't control.

I just redirected that work so I can have a thread as clear as possible for my test.


----------



## STW1911

stw1911 - 4 Ghz - Super Pi 1M - 17.359 - Phenom II X4 - 980BE - 3995.81 Ghz



Hope this is good to get me in. Performed with MSI 990FXA GD80 with Mushkin Blackline Ridgebacks PC12800 1600 Mhz, originally 8-8-8-24-32 - 1t. Still need to tweak a bit more.


----------



## VordaVor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STW1911*
> 
> stw1911 - 4 Ghz - Super Pi 1M - 17.359 - Phenom II X4 - 980BE - 3995.81 Ghz
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this is good to get me in. Performed with MSI 990FXA GD80 with Mushkin Blackline Ridgebacks PC12800 1600 Mhz, originally 8-8-8-24-32 - 1t. Still need to tweak a bit more.


Gratz on the score, however, you need two screenshots: one during the test and one after.

Gl with your tweaking


----------



## STW1911

Just my luck, something always get forgotten


----------



## VordaVor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STW1911*
> 
> Just my luck, something always get forgotten


Happened to me 2, so not entirely your fault, as instructions IMO could need a little updating to include that information.

You would have updated your score anyway after some tweaking


----------



## STW1911

OK, tried again, and ended up getting the same score, have no idea how, but I did.

STW1911 - 4 Ghz - Super Pi 1M - 17.359 - Phenom II X4 - 980BE - 3995.81Ghz


----------



## STW1911

Now comes the shutdown, BIOS tweaks, and some more tries.


----------



## STW1911

Also managed this





15.906 at 4410.25 Ghz

Now I don't know witch bracket I should be in?


----------



## Kryton

That will put you in the 4.5 bracket, anything done over 4.0 moves you into that bracket.
Nice run with the Deneb!

I'm doing some runs with my FX-4300 Vishy, I've managed a 16.656sec run so far at just under 4.5GHz.

Guys, Win XP is the OS to run Super PI with, times with Win 7 and the like will be slower.


----------



## STW1911

I guess now I am going to have to find the old XP, load it up, and test some more. Those runs were done on Windows 10, MSI 990FXA GD80, Mushkin ram, and a Coolermaster 1st gen V8 cooler.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kryton*
> 
> That will put you in the 4.5 bracket, anything done over 4.0 moves you into that bracket.
> Nice run with the Deneb!
> 
> I'm doing some runs with my FX-4300 Vishy, I've managed a 16.656sec run so far at just under 4.5GHz.
> 
> Guys, *Win XP is the OS to run Super PI with*, times with Win 7 and the like will be slower.


I've waited over 100 posts for someone to mention this


----------



## DR4G00N

Yes, a stripped xp is the best for this. Running in diagnostic mode, setting the pagefile min & max to 512MB's and setting visual effects to best performance also may help a bit. Oh yeah, and try running it multiple times as I tend to get the best times on the second or third runs.


----------



## Kryton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I've waited over 100 posts for someone to mention this


The wait is over.....









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Yes, a stripped xp is the best for this. Running in diagnostic mode, setting the pagefile min & max to 512MB's and setting visual effects to best performance also may help a bit. Oh yeah, and try running it multiple times as I tend to get the best times on the second or third runs.


Why not save some time?

You can let it begin a run and let it complete iteration 2, then close out the program and restart the bench to get the same effect.
For the initial run you don't even have to set threads, priorities, ect, just let it run at least up to the first two iterations completed then close it and set it up for the real run.









EDIT:
My bad - that's for 32M Super PI but you can always try it anyway..... It's too early in the morning to be thinking you know.


----------



## RaduZ

It took me all day but I finally managed to get this score. It's my first time participating in such a contest, I'm sure I can do better next time.
Sorry for the weird picture resolution but windows print screen captures both of my screens for some reason.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







EDIT: Do I need to upload a bigger picture?


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kryton*
> 
> The wait is over.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not save some time?
> 
> You can let it begin a run and let it complete iteration 2, then close out the program and restart the bench to get the same effect.
> For the initial run you don't even have to set threads, priorities, ect, just let it run at least up to the first two iterations completed then close it and set it up for the real run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> My bad - that's for 32M Super PI but you can always try it anyway..... It's too early in the morning to be thinking you know.


You just run three 32k ones first


----------



## drmrlordx

Some modern hardware isn't properly supported by XP, so ymmv. I wouldn't put it on this machine.


----------



## RaduZ

Ok so I screwed my previous submision up. I need 2 screen shots and I need CPUZ to be runing while I do the test. (I did not read the thread and that's why I didin't know) Unfortunantely that drops my score significantly







and I'm at the limits of my motherboard so here is my new score.

15.982 in the 4.5 braket, I wonder how STV1911 got that good of a score (15.906) :-?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaduZ*
> 
> Ok so I screwed my previous submision up. I need 2 screen shots and I need CPUZ to be runing while I do the test. (I did not read the thread and that's why I didin't know) Unfortunantely that drops my score significantly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I'm at the limits of my motherboard so here is my new score.
> 
> 15.982 in the 4.5 braket, I wonder how STV1911 got that good of a score (15.906) :-?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very nice - I'll post your score but in the future please post it in this format: Forum name - Bracket - Benchmark - score - cpu - clockspeed


----------



## knifemind

How much time are you guys losing taking the screenshot? I'm losing .7 sec or more sometimes and was just curious what others are seeing for comparison.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knifemind*
> 
> How much time are you guys losing taking the screenshot? I'm losing .7 sec or more sometimes and was just curious what others are seeing for comparison.


That's about what I'm experiencing. It's fine though, everyone's doing it so it balances out.


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> That's about what I'm experiencing. It's fine though, everyone's doing it so it balances out.


check my post # 3 or 4.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knifemind*
> 
> How much time are you guys losing taking the screenshot? I'm losing .7 sec or more sometimes and was just curious what others are seeing for comparison.


Good to see you here - I was hoping you would take an interest








With my 6800k rig, hwinfo,2 cpuz tabs and firefox displaying worldclock's site - it's about .685 seconds difference on a 16 second +/- run. One tip is to open worldclock and let it do it's thing for a while before making a run, can make .2 seconds difference.
Hope to see you drop some scores


----------



## SuperZan

SuperZan - 4.5 GHz - SuperPi 1M - 15.887s - Athlon x4 860k - 4471.39 MHz



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## STW1911

STW1911 - 4.5Ghz - Super Pi 1M - 15.593 - Phenom II - 980BE - 4487.96 Mhz





Not sure how much more I can get. Need to play around in BIOS some more. And @RaduZ you ask how I got that good of a score? I guess all that I can say is I got some good parts, and reading every single post in the Vishera Owners Club from the day it started helped a lot.


----------



## cssorkinman

Wow things are tight in both the 4 ghz and 4.5 ghz brackets..... good job guys! Fun to watch you battle it out









Updated the leaderboard


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaduZ*
> 
> Ok so I screwed my previous submision up. I need 2 screen shots and I need CPUZ to be runing while I do the test. (I did not read the thread and that's why I didin't know) Unfortunantely that drops my score significantly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I'm at the limits of my motherboard so here is my new score.
> 
> 15.982 in the 4.5 braket, I wonder how STV1911 got that good of a score (15.906) :-?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


slower (significantly tighter ram) will always beat faster loose ram.

Am3+ vs FM2+ doesn't help your case also. (much more to tweak and more variables you are able to fix VS ever the Top FM2+ board){popularity =/= best}

not to mention he is prolly running his on Win XP, while you are running on W10, and if you've not disable ALOT of things there is ALOT more processes running on w10 than Win XP.

@DRMlord for XP all you need to do is match affinities. XP has multi threaded limitations but when you are benchmarking an archaic outdated instruction set , the last OS to actually Use it would always be the best choice.

(iirc there were some reminantes of x87 in XP that were not included in vista/7, i could be wrong but i believe this is the case) if anyone has Win98 converted to modern ISO installation the score will prolly be higher still there too. but there are likely hardware limitations and hoops you'd have to jump over to get this booted.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RaduZ*
> 
> Ok so I screwed my previous submision up. I need 2 screen shots and I need CPUZ to be runing while I do the test. (I did not read the thread and that's why I didin't know) Unfortunantely that drops my score significantly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I'm at the limits of my motherboard so here is my new score.
> 
> 15.982 in the 4.5 braket, I wonder how STV1911 got that good of a score (15.906) :-?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slower (significantly tighter ram) will always beat faster loose ram.
> 
> Am3+ vs FM2+ doesn't help your case also. (much more to tweak and more variables you are able to fix VS ever the Top FM2+ board){popularity =/= best}
Click to expand...

super pi is low latency friendly, other benches like the throughput of higher frequencies, finding the best mix of the 2 is time consuming , but it yields some advantages. AIDA 64 is a good tool for measuring ram performance on AMD platforms http://www.aida64.com/downloads
There are other tools such as Maxmem, but I find it to be very unreliable, particularly on AMD platforms.

Another tip is google for reviews of the particular ram kit you have - many times they will have done a great deal of the work for you and published reasonably fast stable overclocked settings you can use as a place to start.

Keep pushing guys


----------



## Duality92

Low latency? I had 2133-8-8-8-21 and didn't do that a great time at 4 GHz...

I have to get my bench SSD done eventually.


----------



## STW1911

One more before bed. Early to wok in the morning.

STW1911 - 4.5 Ghz - 15.563 - Super Pi 1M - Phenom II - 980BE - 4487.96 Mhz


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> Low latency? I had 2133-8-8-8-21 and didn't do that a great time at 4 GHz...
> 
> I have to get my bench SSD done eventually.


Have you run AIDA 64 to see what your latency actually is?


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Have you run AIDA 64 to see what your latency actually is?


I'll need to do that, I might've killed a stick though


----------



## STW1911

I think it has to do with my sticks. Gotta love the Mushkin.
This is my AIDA 64 with my daily clocks.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STW1911*
> 
> I think it has to do with my sticks. Gotta love the Mushkin.
> This is my AIDA 64 with my daily clocks.


NB is humpin along too - nice latencies


----------



## STW1911

It runs nice and cool to. Can't get it to boot though if I try and change any of the timings to a 6. Will need further investigation to try and tighten them up a bit more. Trying to get the NB over 3000 is a tough one too.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STW1911*
> 
> It runs nice and cool to. Can't get it to boot though if I try and change any of the timings to a 6. Will need further investigation to try and tighten them up a bit more. Trying to get the NB over 3000 is a tough one too.


GD- 80's run so cool it's almost like cheating....


----------



## STW1911

Yeah, I'm glad I got this board, really love it, especially since it really is my first ever computer, and I researched and built it myself. Oh and my score needs an update.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STW1911*
> 
> Yeah, I'm glad I got this board, really love it, especially since it really is my first ever computer, and I researched and built it myself. Oh and my score needs an update.


It's probably my favorite board for overclocking, better watch out , knifemind runs one too. Updated


----------



## STW1911

Apparently the underdog is a pretty damn good board. Just wish I had the 8370 for it. You and all the other regulars over in the Vish club got me to where I am at with it now, So I thank you and all the others. Been reading it since day one.


----------



## knifemind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Good to see you here - I was hoping you would take an interest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With my 6800k rig, hwinfo,2 cpuz tabs and firefox displaying worldclock's site - it's about .685 seconds difference on a 16 second +/- run. One tip is to open worldclock and let it do it's thing for a while before making a run, can make .2 seconds difference.
> Hope to see you drop some scores


Thanks. I'm often lurking around but have not had much activity in quite a while. My last real action was about 1.5 years ago with a bunch of cheap 771 Xeons. As we all know, life gets in the way...

Anyway, I'm going to run my 960T and see what I can do with it. I've had some ok runs so far, but the newer chips are going to be tough to beat. for better or worse, i'll try to have some scores up Wednesday evening.

And yeah, seriously...I love my GD-80. Anybody that rags on them has probably never used one.


----------



## knifemind

Well...I lied. Got a sub already: I have Win7 on an SSD and was getting half a second+ better runs than on my XP drive.

knifemind - 4GHz - SuperPi 1M - 17.208s - Phenom II x4 960T -4GHz


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## RaduZ

I'm so pissed about this board/cpu combo, the NB will not go over 2000 no matter what I do, and from the ram timings alone I can't beat the best score >.<
But I did learn something new about Asus motherboards... they have lots of failsafes







) The minute you try to do something a bit risky to get an edge... it goes: "no no, you don't have the cash to replace me remember"


----------



## VordaVor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaduZ*
> 
> But I did learn something new about Asus motherboards... they have lots of failsafes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) *The minute you try to do something a bit risky to get an edge... it goes: "no no, you don't have the cash to replace me remember"*


I lol'ed.

True, I love my Asus mobo too, I cringe when I push my RAM to its limits, but it never failed me fortunately.

My chip is poor OCing the main multiplier, however I can get to 2100NB with just 1 bump on the voltage, no problem.

Above that, no matter how much voltage I throw at it and LC settings, doesn't budge.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knifemind*
> 
> Well...I lied. Got a sub already: I have Win7 on an SSD and was getting half a second+ better runs than on my XP drive.
> 
> knifemind - 4GHz - SuperPi 1M - 17.208s - Phenom II x4 960T -4GHz
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice job! New leader in the 4ghz bracket.


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Nice job! New leader in the 4ghz bracket.


You going to add me?...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1589348/amd-x4-battle-royale-unofficial#post_24838697


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Nice job! New leader in the 4ghz bracket.
> 
> 
> 
> You going to add me?...
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1589348/amd-x4-battle-royale-unofficial#post_24838697
Click to expand...

Those must have been edited in? I'll get them posted when I get home from work today







. If you update your scores, could you do a couple things for me? Make a new post and leave the scores as plain text so I can copy and paste them into the score board - I'm lazy


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Those must have been edited in? I'll get them posted when I get home from work today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . If you update your scores, could you do a couple things for me? Make a new post and leave the scores as plain text so I can copy and paste them into the score board - I'm lazy


I added most at the end of last week, I think my only valid SS is the Duality92 - 4GHz - SuperPi 1M - 17.748.s - 7870K - 4GHz unfortunatly.

Duality92 - 4GHz - SuperPi 1M - 17.892s - 7870K - 4GHz (failed world time)


Duality92 - 4GHz - SuperPi 1M - 17.656.s - 7870K - 4GHz (failed SS because of other screen shot overlay)



These scores were taking seconds appart One only opening validatio things after the bench, the other opening them during. See the influence that having to take two screen shots, having an internet browser open and two instances of CPU-Z has? .201 seconds...

Duality92 - 4GHz - SuperPi 1M - 17.547.s - 7870K - 4GHz (not vaild, no before SS)


Duality92 - 4GHz - SuperPi 1M - 17.748.s - 7870K - 4GHz (valid, but bad score, T_T)


----------



## RaduZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VordaVor*
> 
> I lol'ed.
> 
> True, I love my Asus mobo too, I cringe when I push my RAM to its limits, but it never failed me fortunately.
> 
> My chip is poor OCing the main multiplier, however I can get to 2100NB with just 1 bump on the voltage, no problem.
> 
> Above that, no matter how much voltage I throw at it and LC settings, doesn't budge.


It's not just your chip, all of them to that at around 2000 Mhz. Mine does not go above 2000 no matter what, but I've seen people stuck at 1800-1900 so heh... lucky us..







.


----------



## 033Y5

033Y5 - 4GHZ - Superpi 1M - 18.311 seconds - Phenom II x4 20 - 3799.79 MHz


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaduZ*
> 
> It's not just your chip, all of them to that at around 2000 Mhz. Mine does not go above 2000 no matter what, but I've seen people stuck at 1800-1900 so heh... lucky us..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Mine has no problem up to 2200, I didn't try higher though.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

I have a 4300... not sure how competitive it is but I may try to drop in with that


----------



## VordaVor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> I have a 4300... not sure how competitive it is but I may try to drop in with that


Nice, been wanting to see a FX- 4xxx drop in here









Don't forget about the BDC conditioner in the first post.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

I'm on it


----------



## Kryton

First off this is NOT valid for the comp.

Should be able to run at least this time with it.
Did this one yesterday fooling around with the system.


I have a run that's a little faster but haven't really got down to the real tweaking yet if I were to compete.


----------



## RaduZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> Mine has no problem up to 2200, I didn't try higher though.


Maybe it's me then







I've only tried the normal way and with lowering the multi and bringing the bus speed higher.


----------



## SuperZan

I'm still trying to find the sweet spot betwixt timings and frequency on my RAM. I've tried OC'ing frequency to 2600, dropping freq and tightening timings to cas 6, but still haven't topped my best time thus far. More tweaks to be done this evening! As a plus, I've managed stability on higher base clock OC than I'd ever managed before on the Athlon. I'm learning a lot from all of you


----------



## 1216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Those must have been edited in? I'll get them posted when I get home from work today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . If you update your scores, could you do a couple things for me? Make a new post and leave the scores as plain text so I can copy and paste them into the score board - I'm lazy


Could you please update mine as well? You missed my latest.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1589348/amd-x4-battle-royale-unofficial/100#post_24844480

Tried to get something done today but the ambient was too high, it kept crashing on me.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> 033Y5 - 4GHZ - Superpi 1M - 18.311 seconds - Phenom II x4 20 - 3799.79 MHz
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Glad to have you in the comp - thanks for the sub









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kryton*
> 
> First off this is NOT valid for the comp.
> 
> Should be able to run at least this time with it.
> Did this one yesterday fooling around with the system.
> 
> 
> I have a run that's a little faster but haven't really got down to the real tweaking yet if I were to compete.


Nice, hope to see a sub from you at some point









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1216*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Those must have been edited in? I'll get them posted when I get home from work today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . If you update your scores, could you do a couple things for me? Make a new post and leave the scores as plain text so I can copy and paste them into the score board - I'm lazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could you please update mine as well? You missed my latest.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1589348/amd-x4-battle-royale-unofficial/100#post_24844480
> 
> Tried to get something done today but the ambient was too high, it kept crashing on me.
Click to expand...

Updated , thanks for reminding me







- great battle going on in that bracket!


----------



## drmrlordx

So does my repost confirm that my temps are and were running above 0C?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1589348/amd-x4-battle-royale-unofficial/100_100#post_24844150


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drmrlordx*
> 
> So does my repost confirm that my temps are and were running above 0C?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1589348/amd-x4-battle-royale-unofficial/100_100#post_24844150


Yes








I think if we enough interest to have subsequent rounds, a SS during the bench for all brackets would be a good idea.

Thanks for bringing it to my attention


----------



## drmrlordx

Word. Though running a bunch of monitoring software during some benchmarks is going to bring down results for everybody, at least a little bit. It'll probably be worse for the folks in the 3 GHz category.


----------



## knifemind

I spent some time trying to switch up to the 4.5GHz bracket, but my chip isn't having any of it.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knifemind*
> 
> I spent some time trying to switch up to the 4.5GHz bracket, but my chip isn't having any of it.


I played around with a couple of my chips 6800k at 5.3 ghz and 960T at 4493 mhz, need to work on getting more efficient


----------



## STW1911

STW1911 - 3.0 Ghz - Super Pi 1M -





C'mon.!!!!

Let's have some fun............MUSHKIN?...................


----------



## STW1911

Gerty was the best in the Beginning !!!!!!!


----------



## STW1911

Where did he go @@os2wiz


----------



## 033Y5

033Y5 - 3GHZ - Superpi 1M - 23.007 seconds - Phenom fx-5000 - 2992 MHz



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



still need to tweak but dont look to bad for an old chip and board ( dka790gx platinum







)


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> 033Y5 - 3GHZ - Superpi 1M - 23.007 seconds - Phenom fx-5000 - 2992 MHz
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> still need to tweak but dont look to bad for an old chip and board ( dka790gx platinum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


That is a unique chip!

You understand that I will have to drop your entry from the 4ghz bracket if I add this to the scoreboard - is that what you wish to do?

If we move ahead with more rounds of the X4 battle , I will make a decision about multiple bracket entries from one forum member using different platforms.


----------



## 033Y5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> That is a unique chip!
> 
> You understand that I will have to drop your entry from the 4ghz bracket if I add this to the scoreboard - is that what you wish to do?
> 
> If we move ahead with more rounds of the X4 battle , I will make a decision about multiple bracket entries from one forum member using different platforms.


yeah thats cool drop me from the 4ghz bracket and leave the 3ghz one

if i get a chance today i may have a go with the phenom fx and 4ghz bracket


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> That is a unique chip!
> 
> You understand that I will have to drop your entry from the 4ghz bracket if I add this to the scoreboard - is that what you wish to do?
> 
> If we move ahead with more rounds of the X4 battle , I will make a decision about multiple bracket entries from one forum member using different platforms.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah thats cool drop me from the 4ghz bracket and leave the 3ghz one
> 
> if i get a chance today i may have a go with the phenom fx and 4ghz bracket
Click to expand...

Done!
Subs will be taken until 7 pm this evening cst ( about 5 1/2 hours from now) - good luck!


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Not going to be able to get my rig assembled and benched in that time







Too much going on this evening with the Super Bowl, etc.

Good luck everybody


----------



## cssorkinman

Submissions are now final.

Congratulations to the winners!

033Y5 - 3GHZ
knifemind - 4GHz
STW1911 - 4.5 Ghz
drmrlordx - Unlimited

Thanks to everyone who made suggestions and especially those who participated










There may be more rounds in the future- stay tuned!


----------



## drmrlordx

whoop choop, that is all


----------



## knifemind

Sweet.







Good job everyone.
Kinda wound down toward the end there, but I'd totally be in for another leg. WIth very limited resources (both time & money) I don't get to play with the hardware as much as I'd like to, and this was wa nice little boost of motivation.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knifemind*
> 
> Sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good job everyone.
> Kinda wound down toward the end there, but I'd totally be in for another leg. WIth very limited resources (both time & money) I don't get to play with the hardware as much as I'd like to, and this was wa nice little boost of motivation.


I appreciate your interest , thank you


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knifemind*
> 
> Sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good job everyone.
> Kinda wound down toward the end there, but I'd totally be in for another leg. WIth very limited resources (both time & money) I don't get to play with the hardware as much as I'd like to, and this was wa nice little boost of motivation.


Agreed, it was wonderful fun messing about with the system I've spent the least time optimising. She's running better now because of the trial and error the competition took me through.

Count me in for next time (if indeed we have one ).


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *knifemind*
> 
> Sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good job everyone.
> 
> Kinda wound down toward the end there, but I'd totally be in for another leg. WIth very limited resources (both time
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed, it was wonderful fun messing about with the system I've spent the least time optimising. She's running better now because of the trial and error the competition took me through.
> 
> Count me in for next time (if indeed we have one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
Click to expand...

That's great to hear, one of the main reasons I wanted to host a competition for these chips









Thanks for your participation


----------



## bbowseroctacore

well done cssorkinman - we all learned a little - lookin forward to the next round. you have certainly re-kindled my thirst for some more varied benching. thanx buddy


----------



## VordaVor

Sweet. Count me in for the next round.


----------



## 033Y5

thank you cssorkinman for setting this up







looking forward to next one


----------



## drmrlordx

btw please post links to the next stage of the competition here so those of us who are following this thread will notice it, even if we miss the post in the forums! Thanks.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drmrlordx*
> 
> btw please post links to the next stage of the competition here so those of us who are following this thread will notice it, even if we miss the post in the forums! Thanks.


Will do .

Sorting out the details for the next round, I will post something here as well as make a new thread for the comp.

Thanks to those who voiced their interest and appreciation


----------



## STW1911

Thanks for the comp, and the win I guess. Hopefully we can get more competitors in the next one.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STW1911*
> 
> Thanks for the comp, and the win I guess. Hopefully we can get more competitors in the next one.


You're welcome, I hope so too


----------



## 033Y5

cssorkinman any news on the next round?

would you wanna do a something for the x6 chips as well


----------



## drmrlordx

Maybe we can get some x4 845s in the next round as well . . . that'll shake things up a bit.


----------



## cssorkinman

I've been trying to think of ways to make it interesting , having several rounds with a point system and over all winners in each class. I think that might be more complicated than I want to manage







.
My "spare time" is getting tighter - I've been spoiled, the plant where I work has been running at about 1/3 capacity for the last 2 years. After years of working up to 1000 hrs of overtime , I kind of enjoyed the slower pace , but honestly the future was looking pretty grim. However, in the span of 2 weeks, we went from a 20% increase to doubling our production plan









Back on topic - How does everyone feel about running Geekbench 3 with winners in single and multi, using the same rules as this "warm up " round ?

And yes, the excavator's may have to run in their own class lol.


----------



## STW1911

Yes
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I've been trying to think of ways to make it interesting , having several rounds with a point system and over all winners in each class. I think that might be more complicated than I want to manage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> My "spare time" is getting tighter - I've been spoiled, the plant where I work has been running at about 1/3 capacity for the last 2 years. After years of working up to 1000 hrs of overtime , I kind of enjoyed the slower pace , but honestly the future was looking pretty grim. However, in the span of 2 weeks, we went from a 20% increase to doubling our production plan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back on topic - How does everyone feel about running Geekbench 3 with winners in single and multi, using the same rules as this "warm up " round ?
> 
> And yes, the excavator's may have to run in their own class lol.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I've been trying to think of ways to make it interesting , having several rounds with a point system and over all winners in each class. I think that might be more complicated than I want to manage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> My "spare time" is getting tighter - I've been spoiled, the plant where I work has been running at about 1/3 capacity for the last 2 years. After years of working up to 1000 hrs of overtime , I kind of enjoyed the slower pace , but honestly the future was looking pretty grim. However, in the span of 2 weeks, we went from a 20% increase to doubling our production plan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back on topic - How does everyone feel about running Geekbench 3 with winners in single and multi, using the same rules as this "warm up " round ?
> 
> And yes, the excavator's may have to run in their own class lol.


yes!!!


----------



## STW1911

Working off the latest bios on the gd-80


----------



## 033Y5

i am up for somegeek bench









what are you thinking for the classes? same as before clock speed limits 3ghz, 4ghz and 4ghz+

can we have a round limited to fsb clocking for a more challenging round









what about adding in a class for the 6 cores? might get more people interested


----------



## drmrlordx

Geekbench sounds fine to me. I have no problem sharing the same class as the XV chips! The more results we can get from those guys, the better.

edit: just paste a link in here once the Geekbench thread is ready and I'll show up


----------



## bbowseroctacore

geekbench sounds good to me - would be impressed if we could add hexa cores to the line-up. bring on the start-date


----------



## cssorkinman

For anyone that might be interested









http://www.overclock.net/t/1594761/amd-x-4-battle-royale-time-to-get-your-geek-on-unofficial-competition


----------



## CravinR1

So unlimited I could lock my 8350, 8320e, 8310 to 4 cores and run bench


----------



## STW1911

That was what I was going for, but I still can't afford it.The kid has an MSI 990 FXA Gaming sitting in front of me right now and I can't unlock it, Lack of funds!!! Beenn sitting on the 980 BE from the start, and want the 8370 real bad, just can't fit it in the budget.


----------



## drmrlordx

No, unlimited class still doesn't allow 4m chips with two modules disabled. I don't think.


----------

